# Possible illegal mullet sales



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Since getting into mullet fishing (snagging) last fall I have been fishing the Choctawhatchee River and Alaqua Creek holes on a regular basis. Time after time I see some of the same people in these spots in Alabama boats. Talking to them they are mostly from just across the state line from Florala, Samson, Geneva, and a few other places a little further inland. 

These guys know how to catch mullet. They have been doing it for years. Have been wondering about what they do with so many mullet. Fishing several times a week they catch a heck of a lot of fish, most of the time that is. Have suspicioned they must be selling them up in Alabama or they have a heck of a lot of family and friends to give them too. 

I was across the state line yesterday and stopped at a store to buy some tackle, and my suspicions were confirmed. Guys up there are selling them from their pickups by parking on the road or serving established customers.

So, I called FWC in Panama City today and learned they need a commercial license if they are selling mullet in Florida or Alabama. These guys are smart and keep their limit at 50 in order to appear as sport anglers. Maybe they have a commercial license, but I doubt it. 

This may not be a big deal but it's against the law. Maybe these guys just like to fish and make a little on the side to pay the gas bill. I don't know. But with the numbers of fish that are being caught and hauled out of state for commerical profit I simply don't think it's right. The state should be collecting the commercial license fee. 

That's my rant for the day!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

It happens so often it is shocking. I think I have personally seen more fish bought and sold on the piers than I have at any fish market.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I think almost anything else would be better to worry about than a few guys making a few bucks on the side....


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

holicori said:


> I think almost anything else would be better to worry about than a few guys making a few bucks on the side....


Exactly..


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Heck they need to stay in alabama. We catch them by the hundreds in Alabama and there is no limit.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

You do realize that mullet IS the only thing that has not increased in price for the last 30 years,don't make it right,just sayin.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

What is amazing to me is that anyone would pay real money for mullet. :whistling:


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

holicori said:


> I think almost anything else would be better to worry about than a few guys making a few bucks on the side....


x 100 :yawn:


----------



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

There are plenty of mullet out there


----------



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

Also mullet can't be more than a dollar a pound so its not like they are breaking the bank by seedling mullet. It probably helps them pay for gas


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you fishwalton for taking an intrest and reporting this type of activity. I believe that things like this need to be brought to the attention of the proper authorities. They need to investigate these matters, which in turn may lead to other things, and I sir commend you for your actions. Again thank you!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I for one have no problem with what the OP did.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

So if we don't worry about illegal mullet fishermen, what fish do we begin to worry about?


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

just-a-man said:


> Also mullet can't be more than a dollar a pound so its not like they are breaking the bank by seedling mullet. It probably helps them pay for gas



I've seen them sell it for $7 a pound at the Whole Foods in Colorado.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> So if we don't worry about illegal mullet fishermen, what fish do we begin to worry about?


Exactly, I'm glad the OP did it. What fish should we care about? Redfish and snapper? I certainly see nothing wrong with selling or trading some occasionally, but if its a couple times a week that could lead to a problem.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sea-r-cy said:


> What is amazing to me is that anyone would pay real money for mullet. :whistling:


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> Since getting into mullet fishing (snagging) last fall I have been fishing the Choctawhatchee River and Alaqua Creek holes on a regular basis. Time after time I see some of the same people in these spots in Alabama boats. Talking to them they are mostly from just across the state line from Florala, Samson, Geneva, and a few other places a little further inland.
> 
> These guys know how to catch mullet. They have been doing it for years. Have been wondering about what they do with so many mullet. Fishing several times a week they catch a heck of a lot of fish, most of the time that is. Have suspicioned they must be selling them up in Alabama or they have a heck of a lot of family and friends to give them too.
> 
> ...


Maybe they have commercial license! Highly doubtful but they might. More than likely too lazy to work, drawing a Gov check and trying to make beer money selling mullet. I will say this I canned some the other day and it is good, but I aint paying money for a dang mullet!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*report*

All I did was call FWC to find out if this was legal or not. Just asked the question. They did give me a number to call IF I wanted to make an official report.
This is not just an occassional happening. There are several in the game and mullet sell for $2.00 to $3.00 a pound in the local markets. I don' know what they are boot-legged for on the street. 
If just one guy averaged 100 mullet per week for 40 weeks a year that's 4,000 fish. This is not just a few fish. Multiply that by several and the numbers mount up real fast. 

I don't know if any have commercial license, but if the did why are they careful not to exceed 50 per day or 100 per boat. Don't know for sure but commerical fisherman may be able to take more than that. 
Yes, there are plenty of mullet but that was not the case until the net ban came about. This is a fishery that is protected in Florida by setting limits for sport anglers. If this is not important why do FWC officers check your box and count the fish? It happens.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

holicori said:


> I think almost anything else would be better to worry about than a few guys making a few bucks on the side....


Bingo. maybe fresher too.


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Smoked mullet...yum! Ate them regularly back in the 70's when I lived in St. Petersburg. Supplemented the diet with whiting, drum, flounder, sea trout and cobia. Kept my ass alive.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Geezus, you all don't even know if they actually are doing anything illegal...


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Wharf Rat said:


> Geezus, you all don't even know if they actually are doing anything illegal...


 amen ! I would guess them being from Alabama is the problem . . . . :whistling:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> amen ! I would guess them being from Alabama is the problem . . . . :whistling:


Just think if they were from Miss. :whistling:
You still feedin them hogs?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Just think if they were from Miss. :whistling:
> You still feedin them hogs?


 Ha no kidding ! we'd probably get accused of stuffing them with crystal meth and selling them !

ya, im still feeding em, got over 1300 pics of em the past 3 days, almost time to start stocking the freezer!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*1%*

There always will be the 1% who will not comply with hunting and fishing ruels and regulations and they will have support from within the 1%. The 99% are responsible hunters and anglers and this is who uses and protects the resource for all. If there was no 1% there would be no need for wildlife officerss. 

Now let's go fishing. I went this morning with a buddy and got 19 mullet. Will have mullet for supper.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Wharf Rat said:


> Geezus, you all don't even know if they actually are doing anything illegal...


If in fact it is happening FWC says it's illegal so what else do you need?


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

handcuffs? a judge? a jail cell ?

and a mullet offenders parole officer
mullet offenders rehab program


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I applaud you for looking out for the natural resources and reporting those that abuse them. You will find that there are a lot of young guys on here that think that anything goes. Do like I do and just ignore them.
I can remember when I was a kid, my Dad used to snatch mullet. Mind telling us the best way to do this ? I would like to give it a try.


----------



## piscator (Feb 11, 2009)

Nat said:


> a mullet offenders parole officer
> mullet offenders rehab program


I'm sorry officer, I just can't stop smoking that mullet


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

welldoya said:


> I applaud you for looking out for the natural resources and reporting those that abuse them. You will find that there are a lot of young guys on here that think that anything goes. Do like I do and just ignore them.
> 
> I can remember when I was a kid, my Dad used to snatch mullet. Mind telling us the best way to do this ? I would like to give it a try.




Welldoya.......that's exactly what I do, ignore them. Those that care about our natural resources and following the rules will read the full discussion and respond accordingly. The others are the 1 %'ers. I have had Alabama, Louisiana, and Texas fishing license and follow their rules when I fishing out there. 

You are in prime mullet snatching territory over there. Blackwater has some prime spots. Will send you a PM with details.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

FishWalton I think you're spot on. If you see something suspicious and report it and it turns out that everything is kosher, no problem. FWC has a job to do and everyone they stop and check is not in violation of any law or regulation, just a few and that's how they find them, by checking.


----------



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

Loruna said:


> I've seen them sell it for $7 a pound at the Whole Foods in Colorado.


That's in Colorado tho. I know a resteraunt that buys mullet and they pay $0.75 per pound


----------



## just-a-man (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't get me wrong I do not condone the illegal sales of fish or the breaking of fishing laws. I just like to point out the other side. I follow all fishing and hunting regulations. There is always another side to the story


----------

